# C7A - Clara Resources Australia



## System (31 August 2010)

AusNiCo is a Queensland based minerals exploration company focused on the discovery and economic development of large scale nickel projects.

http://www.ausnico.com.au


----------



## System (27 November 2013)

On November 27th, 2013, AusNiCo Limited changed its name to Aus Tin Mining Limited.


----------



## greggles (23 January 2018)

Aus Tin Mining has been making some solid gains recently after some good drilling results at the company's Mt Cobalt project, approximately 40km west of Gympie in Queensland.

Updates released today and in December have revealed high cobalt grades at shallow depth.

The company intends to accelerate its exploration and drilling at Mt Cobalt during 2018, so there will be more updates to come.


----------



## greggles (20 April 2018)

After peaking at 3.7c in mid-February, Aus Tin Mining experienced a significant retrace back to 1.5c, but is bouncing back well today.

This afternoon the company announced that a new $2.5M Convertible Security Funding Agreement has been executed with the Australian Special Opportunity Fund L.P, a fund managed by The Lind Partners. The fixed conversion price of $0.035 per share represents a 105 percent premium to the Company's 5‐day VWAP. The funds will be used to meet exploration, general corporate and working capital costs and is anticipated to provide funding to production at Granville, pre‐construction activities at Taronga and exploration at Mt Cobalt.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 October 2020)

after Peiking, is Ulaan Bator?

Bouncing along the bottom, 0.1c though it may do a Lazarus soon?


> *Project Development *
> The Company is advanced on negotiations to acquire a new project and anticipates finalisation of the transaction in the coming days.
> 
> *Entitlement Offer* – Closing Date
> In light of the above, the Closing Date for the Company’s current Entitlement Offer will be extended to Friday 30 October 2020.








_fortune favours the insiders_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 November 2020)

speed bumps?





new strategy

*Leverage existing assets*
... Proposed drilling at Taronga (tin-silver-copper) for updated feasibility & inventory
_*Diversify commodity base *_
... Proposed acquisitions of Ashford Coking Coal Project and Mackenzie Coal Project announced
... Proposed Farm-In at Lachlan Fold Belt  (copper-gold) announced
*Simplify portfolio with exploration & development focus*
.... Divest Granville
*Strengthen balance sheet*
... Debt conversion in conjunction with rights issue
... Repay / refinance existing con-note

Good luck to the punters


----------



## System (4 November 2022)

On November 4th, 2022, Aus Tin Mining Ltd (ANW) changed its name and ASX code to Clara Resources Australia Limited (C7A).


----------

